# SHENZHEN | Citymark Center | 388m | 1273ft | 70 fl | T/O



## z0rg

Sources:
http://szwgg.com/contents/98/288.html
http://chuansong.me/n/1735715
http://www.stcn.com/2016/0622/12764100.shtml


----------



## Dubai Skyscraper

It feels like an eternity since the last thread for a new supertall in Shenzhen was opened! Do we know where this one is located?


----------



## droneriot

A new proposal in Shenzen? Sleeping giant says "I'm actually just taking a nap." Glad to see.


----------



## totaleclipse1985

Dubai Skyscraper said:


> It feels like an eternity since the last thread for a new supertall in Shenzhen was opened! Do we know where this one is located?


The article says it's in Luohu - but I can't tell you where exactly


----------



## Dubai Skyscraper

^^
Thanks, I was able to find the location: http://wikimapia.org/#lang=en&lat=22.560509&lon=114.101810&z=18

However, this interferes with another proposal:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1881577

I suppose the threads should be merged or the other one deleted/moved to archives?


----------



## zwamborn

2016-10-03 by 1788111


----------



## oscillation

by In trial of


----------



## zwamborn

2017-02-16 by 吴剑平


----------



## aquaticko

Three different designs? But that last one, the one on the board at the construction site, is unspeakably gorgeous. Hopefully that's the one really going up.


----------



## zwamborn

2017-03-09 by 吴剑平


----------



## Eric Offereins

aquaticko said:


> Three different designs? But that last one, the one on the board at the construction site, is unspeakably gorgeous. Hopefully that's the one really going up.


I agree. The other designs are rather dull.


----------



## oscillation

by 浪迹一生
 *Wandering life*

*--2017-05-14--*


----------



## oscillation

by Wu Jianping


----------



## oscillation

by nigel丶


----------



## z0rg

Around 80 floors. We should expect a significant upwards revision concerning height.


----------



## zwamborn

2017-08-17 by 吴剑平


----------



## z0rg

In gaoloumi many forumers expect a significant upwards revision...


----------



## Scion

^^ Rumours are the developer wanted to push it up to more than 500m


----------



## KillerZavatar

awesome! height increases are always welcome


----------



## zwamborn

2017-09-19 by 吴剑平


----------



## oscillation

by 摩天圳 * Ferris Shenzhen*


----------



## trustevil

Well theres activity in the pit so thats a good sign.


----------



## oscillation

by 摩天圳


----------



## oscillation

by 摩天圳


----------



## ZZ-II

a pity it's still not U/C


----------



## z0rg

Still no confirmed renders and no final height.


----------



## Zaz965

if it is still above 400m, ok for me :grass:


----------



## Scion

The deverloper AKD's application for the tower's height to be 520m has been denied by the Shenzhen city planners. The maximum height allowed here by the city planners is 362m.


----------



## Munwon

But 363m is pretty tall


----------



## oscillation

by 摩天圳


----------



## trustevil

More and more height cuts what's the deal with these City planners? Is it because of aviation restrictions


----------



## Zaz965

Better a sparrow in the hand than a pigeon on the roof, I think this way :grass:


----------



## saiho

trustevil said:


> More and more height cuts what's the deal with these City planners? Is it because of aviation restrictions


Ham-fisted Chinese over-planning.


----------



## oscillation

by 摩天圳

*7.29*


----------



## oscillation

by 摩天圳


----------



## oscillation

https://mp.weixin.qq.com/s/ILc4zy7XLcZhc7_VSdROyw

via 摩天圳


----------



## TowerVerre:)

Yes, please! By the way, does anyone know what happened with gaoloumi? I can't access the website anymore...


----------



## Munwon

here^
http://gaoloumi.cc/


----------



## Hudson11

the model looks taller than the rendering.


----------



## oscillation

Hudson11 said:


> the model looks taller than the rendering.


375m, 70fl, according gaoloumi. 

by 摩天圳


----------



## trustevil

Better not be using quikrete lol


----------



## A Chicagoan

*By johnny23 on Gaoloumi*


----------



## zwamborn

2020-09-02 by 摩天圳


----------



## trustevil

I like the pic with ping an in the bg... This city is huge


----------



## KillerZavatar

trustevil said:


> I like the pic with ping an in the bg... This city is huge


The picture is a little bit misleading though. As it is an image taken from further away and zoomed in, Ping An looks closer than it actually is. For reference Ping An is around 6km away from the Caiwuwei skyline, which is a similar distance of 1WTC and the Empire State Building, so in person in looks quite far away. That said, I love looking down Shennan road towards Ping An and seeing that majestic building in the distance.


----------



## trustevil

So is this city as big as Manhattan?


----------



## A Chicagoan

trustevil said:


> So is this city as big as Manhattan?


According to Wikipedia the urban area of Shenzhen is 675 sq mi (1748 sq km) while the land area of Manhattan is 23 sq mi (59 sq km). Shenzhen's urban area has a population of 13 million while Manhattan has 1.6 million people.

The main skyline of Shenzhen is about 12 miles long, which is about the same length as Manhattan.


----------



## Zaz965

KillerZavatar said:


> That said, I love looking down Shennan road towards Ping An and seeing that majestic building in the distance.


dear KillerZavatar, how many cbd's does Shenzhen have?


----------



## trustevil

A Chicagoan said:


> According to Wikipedia the urban area of Shenzhen is 675 sq mi (1748 sq km) while the land area of Manhattan is 23 sq mi (59 sq km). Shenzhen's urban area has a population of 13 million while Manhattan has 1.6 million people.
> 
> The main skyline of Shenzhen is about 12 miles long, which is about the same length as Manhattan.


Thanks for that! I was too busy to research it myself so I appreciate it. Like I said this is a huge city. But are there as many supertalls as NYC? Isnt this city subtropical as well? So it's like the Miami of China lol or would that be Guangzhou? I don't know the geography of this place but I see lots of big Green hills.


----------



## A Chicagoan

trustevil said:


> Thanks for that! I was too busy to research it myself so I appreciate it. Like I said this is a huge city. But are there as many supertalls as NYC? Isnt this city subtropical as well? So it's like the Miami of China lol or would that be Guangzhou? I don't know the geography of this place but I see lots of big Green hills.


According to CTBUH NY has 12 completed supertalls while SZ has 13, when you factor in U/C buildings it's 19 for NYC and 21 for SZ. SZ is in the tropics and has a humid subtropical climate. And it feels like pretty much all of the eastern Chinese cities have green hills lol.


----------



## trustevil

A Chicagoan said:


> According to CTBUH NY has 12 completed supertalls while SZ has 13, when you factor in U/C buildings it's 19 for NYC and 21 for SZ. SZ is in the tropics and has a humid subtropical climate. And it feels like pretty much all of the eastern Chinese cities have green hills lol.


And that's why so much rain is causing mudslides. I've been watching on YouTube these floods all along the Yangtze. Devastating. Typhoon season.


----------



## KillerZavatar

Xiamen is known as China's Miami, I thought.

While similar in numbers, the cities are very different. Shenzhen is very spread out. While New York only really has one incredibly dense district in Manhattan, Shenzhen has smaller but more skylines in Nanshan, Futian and Luohu. New York is bigger in area as the other districts are mostly low- and mid-rise. I posted a map showing all 250m buildings in both cities with a similar zooming angle and it should be pretty clear what I mean (Note that it does not feature buildings from neighboring cities, such as Jersey City or Hong Kong). When talking about buildings in Shenzhen, context is important, so usually the first thing to check is what cluster the building will be part of. This should also make it much clearer how Shenzhen is able to keep up the pace and has immense potential. While Shenzhen's numbers keep increasing, the different clusters in Shenzhen itself aren't feeling overcrowded or overdeveloped and every cluster still has growing potential. When I meet people living in the West of Shenzhen and they say 'let's go to the city', what they mean in Houhai. When I meet people from further east, they mean Futian. In New York City, going to the city usually means Manhattan.

So talking about context, this building will be part of the Caiwuwei cluster around the Grand Opera Station, which features Kingkey and Diwang, the second and fourth tallest in the city. Personally one of my favorite places in Shenzhen, that really would profit from more supporting supertalls. So I am extremely excited about the prospect of Nexus and Shenzhen Tower around there. To bring perspective to my earlier comment Ping An is in the center of Futian and Caiwuwei is the border of Futian and Luohu. In the picture below all buildings are lumped in together at the 10, because the zooming level is quite far out.

This is not meant as a city vs city, but more as a help to understand Shenzhen for people who have not visited the city but are familiar with New York City. When looking at numbers, it is easy to group Dubai, New York and Shenzhen together as the "Big Three", but it is really interesting to see how different the cities are and I am glad to have had the chance to visit all three and appreciate all three in different yet so similar ways.


----------



## trustevil

KillerZavatar said:


> Xiamen is known as China's Miami, I thought.
> 
> While similar in numbers, the cities are very different. Shenzhen is very spread out. While New York only really has one incredibly dense district in Manhattan, Shenzhen has smaller but more skylines in Nanshan, Futian and Luohu. New York is bigger in area as the other districts are mostly low- and mid-rise. I posted a map showing all 250m buildings in both cities with a similar zooming angle and it should be pretty clear what I mean (Note that it does not feature buildings from neighboring cities, such as Jersey City or Hong Kong). When talking about buildings in Shenzhen, context is important, so usually the first thing to check is what cluster the building will be part of. This should also make it much clearer how Shenzhen is able to keep up the pace and has immense potential. While Shenzhen's numbers keep increasing, the different clusters in Shenzhen itself aren't feeling overcrowded or overdeveloped and every cluster still has growing potential. When I meet people living in the West of Shenzhen and they say 'let's go to the city', what they mean in Houhai. When I meet people from further east, they mean Futian. In New York City, going to the city usually means Manhattan.
> 
> So talking about context, this building will be part of the Caiwuwei cluster around the Grand Opera Station, which features Kingkey and Diwang, the second and fourth tallest in the city. Personally one of my favorite places in Shenzhen, that really would profit from more supporting supertalls. So I am extremely excited about the prospect of Nexus and Shenzhen Tower around there. To bring perspective to my earlier comment Ping An is in the center of Futian and Caiwuwei is the border of Futian and Luohu. In the picture below all buildings are lumped in together at the 10, because the zooming level is quite far out.
> 
> This is not meant as a city vs city, but more as a help to understand Shenzhen for people who have not visited the city but are familiar with New York City. When looking at numbers, it is easy to group Dubai, New York and Shenzhen together as the "Big Three", but it is really interesting to see how different the cities are and I am glad to have had the chance to visit all three and appreciate all three in different yet so similar ways.
> 
> View attachment 493136


That's awesome. NY is just dense whereas Shenzhen is spread out with their supertalls. It still is dense though considering all the skyscrapers there and high rises.


----------



## KillerZavatar

Indeed



saiho said:


>


----------



## Aviyo1

Very useful post Thanks. 
framaroot


----------



## A Chicagoan

*9/9 by shmilyt on Gaoloumi*


----------



## CHINA0086

By 摩天圳 from Gaoloumi
9.12


----------



## zwamborn

2020-09-16 by 摩天圳










2020-09-17 by ABELL


----------



## zwamborn

2020-09-21 by foreverZR


----------



## CHINA0086

By foreverZR from Gaoloumi


9.22











9.23


----------



## zwamborn

2020-09-28 by foreverZR










2020-09-29 by 摩天圳


----------



## KillerZavatar

Countdown still on track :cheers:


----------



## trustevil

That's a nice design. I've seen different variations of it but the bulge toward the bottom looks cool.


----------



## zwamborn

2020-10-12 by foreverZR










2020-10-12 by 摩天圳


----------



## trustevil

One of a few shenzen supertalls going up all around the same height. Wish they'd go a bit higher


----------



## Haieg

it is time for a 400m+ in Shenzhen getting u/c


----------



## Speechless.♥

Fantastic design...


----------



## zwamborn

2020-10-16 by foreverZR










2020-10-18 by 摩天圳


----------



## trustevil

Can we getta vote on this being the best looking u/c skyscraper in Shenzhen


----------



## Munwon

trustevil said:


> Can we getta vote on this being the best looking u/c skyscraper in Shenzhen


Thats a tough one!


----------



## KillerZavatar

if you consider this building still under construction: Shenzhen Bay Innovation and Technology Centre Tower 1 - The Skyscraper Center

then that's my favorite by far


----------



## trustevil

They connect but other than that they're too boxy imo


----------



## CHINA0086

By 摩天圳 from Gaoloumi


----------



## ed500

高端写字楼 - 城脉控股


城脉控股 成立于2010年，城脉扎根深圳一线特区，以地产开发经营业务为主，涉及范围有豪宅开发、超甲级写字楼开发及运营、物业营运管理等，城脉地产以“十年成城 百年城脉”为愿景，致力于打造城市地标和高端物业。




citymark.com.cn


----------



## zwamborn

2020-11-04 by 摩天圳


----------



## Hudson11

probably my third favorite supertall design in the city after China Resources and Shenzhen Center.


----------



## zwamborn

2020-11-13 by shmilyt










2020-11-14 by lianye


----------



## oscillation

*by **摩天圳*

*11.21












































*


----------



## fastsoftwares

Woah! This is one huge project! Totally agree with *aquaticko*
. The one displayed outside the construction area is definitely an eye turner and futuristic!


----------



## oscillation

*by foreverZR 

2020/11/24














*


----------



## erkantang

Current height?


----------



## KillerZavatar

A Chicagoan said:


> One more month until topping out!


and they kept updating that sign on schedule. they didn't add a month or anything. it was always pointing towards May 2021.


----------



## oscillation

erkantang said:


> Current height?


I assume 330-335 m. 67fl current height plus three floors~350 m and the main structure will be T/O. There is a difference of 30-35 meters between the main structure ( top of the core ) and the architectural top 388m. The architectural top will be reached later. Or something like this. 

*by 280187250 2021/04/15














*


----------



## germanicboy

oscillation said:


> I assume 330-335 m. 67fl current height plus three floors~350 m and the main structure will be T/O. There is a difference of 30-35 meters between the main structure ( top of the core ) and the architectural top 388m. The architectural top will be reached later. Or something like this.
> 
> *by 280187250 2021/04/15
> 
> View attachment 1358837
> View attachment 1358837
> *


The skyscrapers UC in the foreground on the right are the China Resources Huafu village project, which includes a 350m building? If so it would be nice to have a thread





深圳棚改第一村福田华富村 地标塔350米15栋超高住宅建面达64万平_腾讯新闻


福田区华富村改造项目宣传片华富村旧改赔率1:1.18（建筑面积）或者1:1（套内面积）。华富村的拆迁补充方案是什么样的呢？1、华富村业主可选择按照评估价5.5万元/平方米进行货币补偿。2、也可以选择……




new.qq.com


----------



## oscillation

germanicboy said:


> The skyscrapers UC in the foreground on the right are the China Resources Huafu village project, which includes a 350m building? If so it would be nice to have a thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 深圳棚改第一村福田华富村 地标塔350米15栋超高住宅建面达64万平_腾讯新闻
> 
> 
> 福田区华富村改造项目宣传片华富村旧改赔率1:1.18（建筑面积）或者1:1（套内面积）。华富村的拆迁补充方案是什么样的呢？1、华富村业主可选择按照评估价5.5万元/平方米进行货币补偿。2、也可以选择……
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new.qq.com


If someone wants to create a thread:
The main thread: 提示信息 - 摩天族









深圳华富村350m超高层项目通过超限高层建筑抗震设防专项审查


近日，由建筑设计院设计二院承接的“华富村东、西区旧住宅区改造项目01—02地块1栋”超高层项目，在深圳顺利通过广东省超限高层建筑抗震设防审查委员会组织的抗震设防超限审查。




mp.weixin.qq.com


----------



## ed500

Posted on Gaoloumi by foreverZR


----------



## ed500

Posted on Gaoloumi by *雄楚大帝888








*


----------



## ed500

Posted on Gaoloumi by foreverZR


----------



## little universe

by ZeroRx1 on 500px








by ZeroRx1 on 500px





​


----------



## ed500

Posted on Gaoloumi by *摩天圳








*


----------



## oscillation

*2021/05/10  

 70 of 70 fl

by **foreverZR*

*
































by 雄楚大帝888














*


----------



## CHINA0086

By 摩天圳 from motianzu.


----------



## zwamborn

2021-05-18 via 摩天圳


----------



## germanicboy

^^What is the plot at the bottom between the two skyscrapers for? Is the plan known?


----------



## A Chicagoan

圆 by Shaw on 500px.com


----------



## Haieg

posted on gaoloumi by 

摩天圳
on 21st May 2021


----------



## oscillation

The core should be T/O. Just missing a ceremony yet.

*by **foreverZR* 

*2021/05/27





























*


----------



## CHINA0086

By *：）*from motianzu.


----------



## little universe

by 罗小黑 on 500px



​


----------



## oscillation

~349-350m top of the core, the parapet~38-39m

*by **雄楚大帝888*

*2021/06/03














*


----------



## zwamborn

2021-06-05 by sgwhlg










2021-06-05 by DonnaSummer










2021-06-05 by 米兰的小铁匠


----------



## A Chicagoan

I don't know if anyone's pointed this out before, but I think "Chengmai" means city artery in Chinese.

Edit: Chengmai is the Chinese written on the formwork.


----------



## germanicboy

A Chicagoan said:


> I don't know if anyone's pointed this out before, but I think "Chengmai" means city artery in Chinese.


Good to know, in fact this building is called Chengmai Center on skyscrapercenter


----------



## A Chicagoan

germanicboy said:


> Good to know, in fact this building is called Chengmai Center on skyscrapercenter


I've also seen it called Citimark Centre, on SSP I think. But Citymark is probably the official English name since it's on the formwork.


----------



## little universe

A Chicagoan said:


> I don't know if anyone's pointed this out before, but I think "Chengmai" means city artery in Chinese.
> 
> Edit: Chengmai is the Chinese written on the formwork.


Chengmai (or "城脉" in Chinese) should better be translated as "City Pulse / Heartbeat" rather than "City Artery".
Although the Chinese character "Mai" or "脉" by itself can be translated as artery (alternatively it means "pulse").


----------



## oscillation

*by **fuliming1122*

*











































*


----------



## ed500

Posted on Gaoloumi by *foreverZR








*


----------



## Zaz965

little universe said:


> Chengmai (or "城脉" in Chinese) should better be translated as "City Pulse / Heartbeat" rather than "City Artery".
> Although the Chinese character "Mai" or "脉" by itself can be translated as artery (alternatively it means "pulse").


I would be happy if this building were called as city's backbone


----------



## trustevil

I'd be happy to have a building this height in my city


----------



## sky_boy

pretty finesse shape


----------



## oscillation

*by **摩天圳*

*




























*


----------



## A Chicagoan

*June 14:*








都市一瞥 by 溜东 on 500px.com


----------



## oscillation

*by **foreverZR*

*2021/06/22


















by **米兰的小铁匠*

*2021/06/23 














*


----------



## Zaz965

@A Chicagoan, is this project to the extreme right Kaisa shenzhen? 
















SHENZHEN | CITIC Urban Development Building | 260m |...


This has a lot more impact on the skyline than I thought it would for a sub 300m. At least from the HK side it really dominates.




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## germanicboy

Zaz965 said:


> @A Chicagoan, is this project to the extreme right Kaisa shenzhen?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SHENZHEN | CITIC Urban Development Building | 260m |...
> 
> 
> This has a lot more impact on the skyline than I thought it would for a sub 300m. At least from the HK side it really dominates.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.skyscrapercity.com


No, that project should be further on the right and it is much taller and with a different shape


----------



## little universe

by 嘟嘟 on 500px




​


----------



## Munwon

_Anyone else not able to download pictures from Gaoloumi???_


----------



## redcode

Jul 6









地王大厦和周围全景 by ℹ on 500px


----------



## Zaz965

I still find Shun Hing square a gorgeous building


----------



## zwamborn

2021-07-08 by foreverZR


----------



## ed500

Posted on Gaoloumi by foreverZR


----------



## Zaz965

no helipad for a such gorgeous building 😭 😭


----------



## A Chicagoan

*July 12:*








百年华诞，红动一百年 by 阿秋 on 500px.com


----------



## erkantang

What’s the height of the core?


----------



## little universe

by Yan Jack on 500px


​


----------



## Zaz965

I find a bit slim, I would like a building with the same design and fatter


----------



## Lincolnlover2005

手机摄影_FD一chen-站酷ZCOOL


手机摄影,FD一chen,摄影,环境/建筑摄影,摄影,建筑外部摄影 ,建筑,深圳,站酷网,中国设计师互动平台.在深圳高楼不断林立，人们还是在底下仰望



www.zcool.com.cn


----------



## zwamborn

2021-07-21 by 280187250










2021-07-22 by foreverZR


----------



## little universe

by 李小黑Demon on 500px








by 李小黑Demon on 500px


​


----------



## Daniiif

TheArtshu


----------



## A Chicagoan

高楼大厦平地起 by 锋 on 500px.com


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Throwback to May 15, 2020:*








深圳市福田区城市日出风光 by Jingye Liu on 500px.com


----------



## redcode

and today









市中心 by 马尧Martin on 500px









体育中心 by 马尧Martin on 500px


----------



## A Chicagoan

*August 4 by foreverZR on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## kunming tiger

close to topping out


----------



## Zaz965

@A Chicagoan, @zwamborn, please, is there a thread about these buildings under construction at foreground?


----------



## germanicboy

Zaz965 said:


> @A Chicagoan, @zwamborn, please, is there a thread about these buildings under construction at foreground?


SHENZHEN | China Resources Sungang Project | 250m | 180m x 3 | U/C | SkyscraperCity


----------



## Zaz965

germanicboy said:


> SHENZHEN | China Resources Sungang Project | 250m | 180m x 3 | U/C | SkyscraperCity


this project suffered height decrease: 250m to 198m 😭 😭


----------



## redcode

Aug 19









城市天际线和网络数据概念 by CHITOU on 500px


----------



## zwamborn

2021-08-20 by foreverZR


----------



## A Chicagoan

Steel has reached 300 meters.

*Posted by 摩天圳 on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## Zaz965

these small buildings should give place for more skyscrapers and supertalls


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Posted by 摩天圳 on Gaoloumi:*

























*By solinxia via 摩天圳 on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## Zaz965

^^^^^^
Chengmai looks slim compared to Shum Yip Upperhills 😭


----------



## little universe

2021.09.08








by 敬贤视界 on 500px





2021.09.07








by 李大毛 on 500px




​


----------



## A Chicagoan

*September 16 by 雄楚大帝888 on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## CHINA0086

By * luedde* from motianzu









By *雄楚大帝888* from motianzu









By *摩天圳 *from motianzu


----------



## ed500

Posted on Gaoloumi by foreverZR


----------



## Zaz965

almost topped out


----------



## A Chicagoan

*September 29 by 摩天圳 on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## redcode

Oct 11









深圳特产是什么 by 189****6204 on 500px


----------



## zwamborn

2021-10-17 by 摩天圳


----------



## ed500

Posted on Gaoloumi by 517858778


----------



## zwamborn

2021-10-25 by 米兰的小铁匠


----------



## Lincolnlover2005

https://www.cscec.com/xwzx_new/zqydt_new/202111/3423991.html


----------



## little universe

2021.11.06








by 二牛啊 on 500px



​


----------



## zwamborn

2021-11-08 by 摩天圳


----------



## A Chicagoan

*By luedde on Gaoloumi:*









*By Whoisshroud on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## A Chicagoan

*November 17 by 摩天圳 on Gaoloumi:*









*By sedan on Gaoloumi:*









*November 18 by 米兰的小铁匠 on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## racata




----------



## Eric Offereins

little universe said:


> 2021.11.06
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by 二牛啊 on 500px
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Impressive!


----------



## Daniiif

Sina Visitor System


----------



## A Chicagoan

*November 20 by foreverZR on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## zwamborn

2021-11-25 by zp99011


----------



## CHINA0086

By *摩天圳* from motianzu


----------



## Zaz965

@Munwon, @zwamborn, is the core already topped out?


----------



## kunming tiger

CHINA0086 said:


> By *摩天圳* from motianzu
> View attachment 2427871
> 
> 
> View attachment 2427872
> 
> 
> View attachment 2427873


an impressive looking building.


----------



## Zaz965

looking at that photo, I am disappointed to see how chengmai is slim compared to kingkey shenzhen 😭😭


----------



## kunming tiger

There are plenty of cities that wouldn't mind see that disappointingly slim building as an addition to their skyline.


----------



## KillerZavatar

sure it's tapering, but it's still 50mx50m at the base, that's not that slender. And you compare a mostly square tower to a rectangle, no surprise that the wide side of a rectangular skyscraper is wider than it, even so not by much.


----------



## Lincolnlover2005

2022全球最值得期待的十大摩天大楼，中国1个项目入围，就在深圳！_建筑_中心_Towe - 今日热点


每个深圳人的手机里 想必都有一张 站在高层建筑上拍的城市景观图 分分钟给你大片既视感 地标建筑不仅能




todayhot.news


----------



## KillerZavatar

del, double post


----------



## KillerZavatar

That diagram above gives me nightmares.

for comparison, this is how it should look: Diagrams - SkyscraperPage.com


----------



## A Chicagoan

KillerZavatar said:


> That diagram above gives me nightmares.
> 
> for comparison, this is how it should look: Diagrams - SkyscraperPage.com


Ignoring Merdeka 118's ridiculously short stature for a moment, I always hate it when mainstream media use diagrams with tilted perspective. It makes it really hard to tell how tall the building actually is. And God forbid they use a cropped photo that doesn't include the base...


----------



## KillerZavatar

A Chicagoan said:


> Ignoring Merdeka 118's ridiculously short stature for a moment, I always hate it when mainstream media use diagrams with tilted perspective. It makes it really hard to tell how tall the building actually is. And God forbid they use a cropped photo that doesn't include the base...


or when they use a building with an antenna, use the official height and then resize the building because they think the antenna height and official height is the same. There are a lot of bad examples in the media.


----------



## A Chicagoan

KillerZavatar said:


> or when they use a building with an antenna, use the official height and then resize the building because they think the antenna height and official height is the same. There are a lot of bad examples in the media.


Yes, especially when the Sears Tower is drawn smaller than ESB. There was a YouTube video of the tallest buildings that showed ESB taller than Sears on the thumbnail, but luckily in the actual video it was the correct size.


----------



## CHINA0086

2022.1.1
By 小渔村 from motianzu


----------



## zwamborn

2022-01-02 by 摩天圳


----------



## ed500

Posted on Gaoloumi by 摩天圳


----------



## A Chicagoan

*By ABELL on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## zwamborn

2022-01-16 by 摩天圳


----------



## Hudson11

that looks topped off. Can anyone confirm?


----------



## Lincolnlover2005

Hudson11 said:


> that looks topped off. Can anyone confirm?











🥳😟🥳🥳🥳😏😏😏😏


----------



## kanye

January 30 by ABELL


----------



## NegaSado

Today, from Hong Kong side:


----------



## zwamborn

2022-02-01 by fuliming1122


----------



## Zaz965

it looks like the shard with non pointed top


----------



## thestealthyartist

Very noice


----------



## Chad

Very Handsome building


----------



## kanye

February 16 by foreverZR


----------



## KNR

Exactly what the final name of this tower? Citymark Centre or Chengmai Center?


----------



## A Chicagoan

KNR said:


> Exactly what the final name of this tower? Citymark Centre or Chengmai Center?


The official English name seems to be Citymark Centre (seen on renders and construction equipment etc.), but CTBUH lists it as Chengmai Center for some reason.


----------



## KNR

so,..just wait until it complete and we'll know. ok.


----------



## A Chicagoan

*February 27:*








深圳日落晚霞 by 大蜗壳 on 500px.com


----------



## Motherussia

👆Resembles London Shard at this stage, at that angle on the last photo


----------



## Zaz965

indeed, a non pointed the shard


----------



## Daniiif

提示信息 - 高楼迷摩天族


,高楼迷摩天族



gaoloumi.cc


----------



## Zaz965

the parapet should be smaller, why a tall parapet? I think it is to receive decorative lights, isn't it?


----------



## 499towersofchina

Here we can see the formation of Chengmai Center's crown structure. 
Also, what a beautiful sunny day in Shenzhen it is in this Xigua video screenshot! 


https://www.ixigua.com/7075097658309739023?logTag=73915d3f4111f8e37142


----------



## trustevil

LOTR says they want Sarumans Tower back


----------



## Khale_Xi

This is Orthanc with Chinese characteristics


----------



## Daniiif

提示信息 - 高楼迷摩天族


,高楼迷摩天族



gaoloumi.cc


----------



## Lincolnlover2005

A Chicagoan said:


> The official English name seems to be Citymark Centre (seen on renders and construction equipment etc.), but CTBUH lists it as Chengmai Center for some reason.


WELL....


----------



## kanye

March 25 by 季中人


----------



## germanylovesshenzhen

NegaSado said:


> Today, from Hong Kong side:
> View attachment 2709589


----------



## germanylovesshenzhen

hey guys, are there some new information about the
*Shenzhen Luohu Friendship Trading Centre ?*


----------



## Lincolnlover2005

germanylovesshenzhen said:


> hey guys, are there some new information about the
> *Shenzhen Luohu Friendship Trading Centre ?*


*No Sorry : ( *


----------



## zwamborn

2022-03-31 by 米兰的小铁匠


----------



## Eric Offereins

Khale_Xi said:


> This is Orthanc with Chinese characteristics


Maybe we will get Saurons eye in the parapet.


----------



## germanylovesshenzhen

does shenzhen have restrictions to build below 400m ?
i thought china would just ban 500+ skyscrapers..


----------



## kanye

April 01 by foreverZR


----------



## zwamborn

2022-04-10 by Arist 










2022-04-11 by foreverZR


----------



## kanye

April 16 by 米兰的小铁匠


----------



## Khale_Xi

Now that the first tower is almost donde I wonder if they are planning so start the second supertall


----------



## A Chicagoan

*By ABELL on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## Zaz965

citymark shenzhen has almost the same design like china merchants chengdu, and china merchants chengdu looks thickier 
















CHENGDU | China Merchants Group Western Headquarters...


Located in Tianfu New Area Concept render https://gaoloumi.cc/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=3244547&extra=page%3D2 https://cd.house.163.com/20/0402/09/F96T2JOR02241EF1.html https://zhuanlan.zhihu.com/p/349437533




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Lincolnlover2005

Lincolnlover2005 said:


> WELL....
> View attachment 2941479


*WELL....







*


----------



## kanye

April 24 by foreverZR


----------



## Zaz965

^^^^^^^^
more residential buildings to surround citymark center


----------



## A Chicagoan

*April 26 by lianye on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## hkskyline

8/13


----------



## trustevil

So it's basically a miniature version of the Greenland center in Suzhou


----------



## ed500

05/09/22 by 摩天圳


----------



## kanye

September 12 by ABELL


----------



## ed500

12/09/22 by ABELL


----------



## ed500

17/09/22 by 摩天圳


----------



## Khale_Xi

Kohn Pedersen Fox (KPF) on Instagram: "We’re checking in on construction at Citymark Tower, which rises 388 meters and anchors the Citymark Center master plan as a prominent landmark for northeast Shenzhen. The symmetrical narrowing of the four elevations creates a pyramidal form that connects strongly to the earth while reaching elegantly toward the sky. This inward taper suits the stacked program. Larger, square floor plates at the tower’s base accommodate efficient office space, and smaller floor plates above are suited to the luxury serviced apartments. As the tower rises, the corners are cut back to reveal spacious private terraces for residential units, creating a striking expression on the tower’s façade. #construction #dronevideo #Shenzhen #supertall #kohnpedersenfox"


Kohn Pedersen Fox (KPF) shared a post on Instagram: "We’re checking in on construction at Citymark Tower, which rises 388 meters and anchors the Citymark Center master plan as a prominent landmark for northeast Shenzhen. The symmetrical narrowing of the four elevations creates a pyramidal form...




www.instagram.com


----------



## kanye

September 25 by 摩天圳


----------



## ed500

30/09/22 by acbert


----------



## zwamborn

2022-10-06 by 摩天圳


----------



## ed500

11/10/22 by acbert


----------



## Zaz965

too skinny. it should be thicker


----------



## zwamborn

2022-10-16 by foreverZR


----------



## ed500

17/10/22 by 摩天圳


----------



## zwamborn

2022-10-17 by 摩天圳


----------



## zwamborn

2022-10-18 by 卢氏 










2022-10-18 by 摩天圳


----------



## trustevil

looks like orthanc for sure. I like it a lot. thanks for the updates


----------



## ed500

20/10/22 by 摩天圳


----------



## Zaz965

so gorgeous design. it should be thicker


----------



## zwamborn

2022-11-06 by 摩天圳


----------

